# Life of a auto tool.



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Whats the life of a box? I was talking to a sale rep from Ames, And he was telling me just rent , you will never need to buy a box. I would think they would last a long time. Change a blade here and there. But the life, I would think is a few years.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

those ames sales reps will say anything for rental commission, when i first got into this business i bought a used set of Columbia tools they were an old school set but served me well for a few years till i purchased new sets when i grew from a contractor to a drywall business, the old columbia's still run as well as all the newer ones do, i can honestly say we have never broken a box yet and i think we've broken every other taping tool out there lol.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I bought a 10 and 7 inch tape teck boxes in about 1980 and they still work fine. Don't rent buy.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Al Taper said:


> Whats the life of a box? I was talking to a sale rep from Ames, And he was telling me just rent , you will never need to buy a box. I would think they would last a long time. Change a blade here and there. But the life, I would think is a few years.



If you take good care of your tools they will probably out last your body.:yes:

Ames sucks! They can take their Chinese Tape-Techs and stuff um.:furious:


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

Flat boxes are very low maintenance tools. You would have to do something involving gross negligence to break your flat box.:nuke:


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

I've had my tape tech boxes for over 15 years and they still work great, just change the side plates and blade every so often!! I heard about the china outsourcing with tape tech..I wouldn't buy new china made stuff....send e-mails to them telling them to bring tape tech jobs back to the US!!


----------



## thesprayking (Dec 25, 2009)

If you rent a pump or a box from ames for seven days, Then keep it for another 10 or so days it would cost at least 50-75 bucks because they charge you by the day when you go past your 7 or 16 day rental period. A new box or pump at most would cost $350 Do they think that we dont know how to do math? A while back I had to rent a pump for a few days and it was absolutely WAY too expensive I should have just bought a new pump. Tools kept clean and NEVER dropped will last a lifetime with maintenance (blades, shoes, cables etc). I have boxes and handles from when I was a apprentice.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Buy, renting is a rip ff


----------

